# Follow up and a big THANK YOU



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

First I want to say thank you to all of the support I have received from the Lumberjocks community. I was surprised, impressed and humbled by how much support I have received. It's an honor.

First I want to say that the clean up starts this weekend and I will start building a new shop in a month or so. I am happy to say that the new shop is going to be in the same place. I am no longer going to be forced to sell my property. I will temporarily work out of my attached garage.

Thought I would share more of the aftermath photos.

Table saw









Joiner









Bandsaw









Dust collector









Mitre saw 









Tool box









The tractor you see was there the whole time, next to the pickup. The tractor is untouched. 









Riding lawn mower









This is the base for the drill press









I had 2 fire extinguishers in the shop and 2 more in the pickup. I couldn't reach any of them. Don't assume safety, live it.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Unbelievably unfortunate Monte. It definitely is difficult to see all that damage and know that you couldn't do anything as it was happening….but I know you will come out just fine because you are a survivor.
Your new shop will be better than ever…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Glad the tractor and mill were spared. The rest look completely unsalvageable. The new box truck I saw looks 'well done' as well.

I have every confidence the new shop/tools will be better than the old. You have learned a lot since you built the first one!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope your new shop comes together quickly Monte,such a tragedy .


----------



## Silverhill (Nov 24, 2013)

Again, I'm sorry to hear about this, but glad you are ok and your family is too.

Having been an insurance adjuster when I was working, Let me tell you to think of all the small things in the shop and list them too, not just the big equipment. It's all covered and can really make a difference in the settlement check.

Again, I'm sorry for this happening to you.


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry for your mishap, as a retired firefighter (32) years I totally agree with your final statement. Never assume safety. Thank God you were not hurt or burned. Good luck and hope the shop gets build very soon.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

That had to be one intense fire to melt an bend some of that metal that way Good luck with the rebuild buddy.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Those tools are painful to look at. Again, their material things and can/will be replaced. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I would take those tools back where you bought them and tell them they broke and you want a replacement.

It might be too late for the Miter Saw though you would have to prove it was one.

Glad to hear things are getting taken care of,


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

Monte, you sure have strength sir ! I have a single extinguisher presently, think I'll be getting a couple more.

Your Rebuild, I look forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Best of luck on your rebuild, a fresh start is always something to look forward to.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

im glad you were not hurt and hope things will come together for you …am looking forward to seeing the new place, and some new tools in place…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

You're tougher than I am! Good luck on your rebuild. And be safe while you are doing it.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Monte,

You have a great attitude and outlook. I wish you well with the clean up and salvage.

BJ


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Behind you 100% on your rebuild. Hope it all turns out great. Keep us posted.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Glad your able to start the clean up process. You seem to have a great attitude, considering the loss of property. No one was hurt, which is the most important thing.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice to hear you do not have to move. Hopefully you end up with some upgraded tools!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Wow it looks like a bomb was dropped on those tools.

Glad you are keeping your property.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

The destructive power of intense heat from this fire has left me at awe. 
You are truly one of the fine craftsman of this site, who's contribution to it has come back twofold by it's members in support. 
It's apparent that I am not the only one who wishes you the best of luck rebuilding your shop and your business


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Wow Monte,

I'm just catching up with your workshop loss. I'm with everyone who is glad you yours are with us and well. We wish you the best and a speedy resolution and return to your passion. Please keep us in the loop.


----------



## sergiozal (Jan 11, 2011)

Mont, I haven´t seen your previous post. I am sorry for your loss, but since it happened, it is time for renew.
I really hope you can make good out of it. I like your positive thinking, it is inspiring.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow. Very hard to look at those pics. I'm sorry for that devastation, but, very happy, you or anyone else wasn't injured. Sheesh!


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

Hard pictures to look at. I'm glad no one was hurt. As others have pointed out, it must have been one hell of a fire to twist the steel like that.

It must have been tough to post the pics, but I'm guessing you've prevented at least 1 fire by having posted them. I for one went down cellar and took a look at my own shop to think about fire safety.

Like A1 Jim said, the most money you will ever make per hour is going to be sitting down and making a list of all the small things you'll need to replace, router bits, sandpaper, sharpening stones etc. You'll have to buy them eventually, so you might as well make the full list, with the actual repurchase prices. The little stuff that we acquire over time can quickly add up to several thousand dollars. It seems crass to mention money at a time like this, but you only get one shot at working with the insurance adjuster, and you'll kick yourself later on if you don't do it now.

I'm really sorry this happened to you. Best of luck.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry for the total destruction but Happy New Shop!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

And dont forget to include in your inventory list all the millions of screws, nuts, bolts, nails, clocks, spare parts for any machinery, electric motors…. it ALL adds up and you'll find yourself having to replace it all.

One side note…. You could probably get a few bucks for that tablesaw. I saw one on Craigslist in pretty much that SAME CONDITION several years ago. It too had been in a fire. The note said "still works, new blade included"


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Seeing your melted tools reminds me of what our garage looked like after our house fire back in 2000. It literally melted the cars to the concrete floor. They had to rip them up with a front end loader. It is incredible how hot those fires get.

Seems like you are in good spirits and looking towards the future. I am sure you will do it right and keep us updated. Looking forward to seeing the new shop and collection of tools!!!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

A little duct tape and that table saw will be good as new. No, not really, very sad to see. I wish you the best of luck getting set up again. You have my sympathy, I would hate to go through that.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Is that a welding tank? Lucky the thing didn't become a bomb! Good luck! And I was serious about the steel building.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That sounds great, Monte. It sounds like the insurance is going to come through. I hope so. As I've told you, Monte, if we can help just let us know. God Bless.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

Well at least it appear you are of the right attitude to get through this. No one was hurt and you have the means to have it replaced. Very sorry it happened. I guess another good point of it is it is definitely a reminder to the rest of us. Could happen to any of us. Makes me real nervous, my shop is in my basement. It goes the whole house goes.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good to hear things are back on track monte
and you can start moving on to a re-build

will you do a frame building
or a pre-fab metal one

and now you know what up-grade on some tools to think about too

prayers for a clean and swift resolution with this

keep us posted please


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well this is for sure a time to think of what you want to do as you go ahead, if it were me, i would build a beautiful timber frame shop, with a red cedar wood wall, t and g….instead of just banging up a stud wall structure, think this through , you could build a beautiful shop, check out the cost it your interested…a timber frame shop would be beautiful…do a wooden floor, much easier on your feet and legs…and of course lots of outlets, its a bad thing that this happened, but to take it forward , this is now the chance to make it good…what is past is past….i can see you standing in front of a beautiful timber frame shop, with a really big shed roof on the side where your saw is for cutting up your logs… and you will save big bucks by doing it yourself as much as you can…


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Been too busy to be posting lately… glad you and yours are ok. Quite sobering pictures… Make sure it is out is for sure (after reading original thread) You seem to have good humor about this so far, so I will point out the net is "smart" enough that the browser ad for me on this thread is smoke detectors!! Good luck with the planning


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

Monte, again, Im so sorry for you loosing your shop. On the bright side, your tractor made it thru and this time, you can build the shop of your dreams with all the experiences that you didnt have when you built your last one. I look forward to following your progress buddy.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

My shop is attached to the home. You're lucky that there was no more damage. Yeah! Right! That's easy for me to say.
Press on brother, and best wishes.
Bill


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

OMG Monte! I saw this post and had to go back and read what happened. So sorry to hear. That is unbelievable. So glad no one was hurt. Good luck in the rebuilding.


----------



## Alan72 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry about the shop and the truck. When you decide to start to replace your tools do you think you'll buy new or shop around on craiglist. I would look through you pictures and see if you have any of you shop. That way when you sit down with your insurance agent that person can see what you had. It stinks that you lost your shop but the good thing is that you get to start over and make the way you want it.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Gees Monte, such intense heat, and now there is no temper left in the steel … scrap iron.
But on the other side of the coin you have the tractor and the mill … Heck you could rebuild Rome.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

Monte:

You deserve a new shop; Lumberjocks deserves more members like you.

Still, don't you think this is a rather DRAMATIC way to get a new shop? Really… Me, I would just plead and beg, cry and whimper, do dishes and wash windows for several years - to get a new shop…

You Take Care.
MJCD


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

We'll at least at some level, outfitting a new shop from scratch may be a fun adventure for you.


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree with others, especially your attitude. I hope it won't be too long & you'll be in "The Shop" - someone will stop by and express how great the place is & comment on your wonderful work. Then ask how you got that great shop.
You'll smile & lean back and say "Well let me tell you about the great fire of '14…" 
Only good wishes for you.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh Monte so sorry to hear about your shop! I must have missed the first update on this because this is the first I saw of it. I'll be thinking of you and best of luck with your shop rebuild. If I were closer I'd come lend a hand for sure.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

wishing all the best with the clean-up and starting to build the new shop.i can't imagine how heart breaking it would be to lose my shop in a fire.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Well looks like a new project is on it's way can't wait to see the new shop as it's coming up, you have all of us here to help in your adventure, well me not so much I'm just a box builder but you do have my support


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Glad to hear things are working out. This site has priced itself to be a real "community". Keep us all updated in your progress. Your family is in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss and glad that everyone is safe.


----------

